# mbu puffer spiining around at night



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

my mbu puffer been doing this whirling spinning around thing at night then fine during day since yesterday night . wonder what could cause this this sucks


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

does it at night when the light turns on and stuff


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

now its morning he is fine any can help that would be great


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

puffer is now passing yellow slimy poo


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is there a chance you may have introduced a parasite? What are you feeding?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

he i fine he only does the spinning thing middle of night when get water turn on light does crazy spinning thing


----------

